# ArmorSkids?



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Need a new set of skids for my Ariens 36" Sno-Thro on my YT-12 tractor. Did some digging.. Found the original is still made but at a whopping $17 EACH. So i started looking for a similar design replacement and came across these improved skids called ArmorSkids, SnowBlowerSkids and i was wondering anyone using these??

The skid portion that contacts the ground is 1/4" steel, so should last a lot longer than most replacements. And is comparable in thickness to the originals, the added benefit is they are longer for smoother floating, i have gravel driveways so thats a bonus as i always end up rigging something to keep the skids from digging in.

Anyway, mine requires a 3 1/2" bolt spacing so i couldn't buy any of the cheaper aftermarket ones made for Ariens as they are all 3" spacing so i ordered a set of those ArmorSkids.

Just looking for any feedback. I will be sure to keep you in the loop on how well or bad they work!


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes I bought a set of these earlier in the year, didnt have a chance to get them in the snow yet and have been itching too. (Not that I want the coold white stuff to get here any sooner.) 



















As I said before I dont know how they are yet, but I cant imagine them being any worse than the stock ones that where on it. my blower is a 32" 10hp Gilson and it is HEAVY!! and the old skids wore out real fast, so when I found these I jumped on them. judging by the quality of the construction and the thickness of the materiel, I me, you or anyone else using them having any issues with them, at least when it comes to wear.

Good luck with them, let us know what you think
Cody


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the pics! The old Gilson looks awesome! I saw your post on the drift cutters, need to fab/buy a set myself. I just got this tractor and blower so it hasn't been in the snow yet, well with me behind the wheel anyway, and it was even too late in the season to mow with it, though the mower deck does work nice i chopped up some leaves with it.

So waiting on the new skids... Right now its sitting without a motor in it, pulled to repower, the wiring gets cleaned up and redone tomorrow. 

I had Flurries today!! Makes me think of how much i need to get done now.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Youll have to post up a couple pics once you get the skids on it, show us what you got. As for the drift cutters, I could make you a set cheap, if your interested PM me. 

Cody


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Skids*

I decided to try a set on the Searsasaurus (after seeing Snowmann's). Difference is I took off a guide wheel on each end so there was only 1 bolt hole. I didn't want to drill more holes but I also didn't want to have it loosen and drop on me so I added a stationary stop to it. Just a piece of metal with a hole that prevents the auger housing from dropping if the bolt should ever work loose.








The nice thing about this is it's still separate from the skids so if I ever need to change the height, either flip it and drill a new hole or make a new one.

Paul


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Added*

Forgot to add, I bought the set with 5 slots so I could use the center one to mount them and the guide wheels have a 3/8" bolt.

Here's a little better shot of them








I left the original skids on it (sticking out to the right side in the photo), won't hurt anything. I'm thinking maybe I'll make a roller to mount there at some point that a tad lower than the skids so if it's dry the wheel carries it and if not then the skids will. Just something I'm thinking about.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice!!

I think i should do the same for my Craftsman, its a 73 model with the guide wheels and rear skids just like yours. Thanks for posting up those pictures!

Probably save up the cash to get another set from him with the five holes and do that. Darn these forums they give me to many ideas on how to spend money... LOL

I also bought an Ariens clean out tool, mounted that on the Craftsman, probably buy a second one now to put on the YT-12 for its blower as well. The CC bill is going to hurt a couple months but when the snow gets deep i will be laughing all the way to the mail box!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

kb0nly said:


> The CC bill is going to hurt a couple months but when the snow gets deep i will be laughing all the way to the mail box!!


At least you'll be able to get to your mailbox


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> At least you'll be able to get to your mailbox


You got that right!!!


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Got mine today!

They sure look awesome! Can't wait to see how well they work.


----------

